# Eyebrows



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi ladies!

I’ve been looking around and haven’t seen a thread dedicated to eyebrows, so I figured I would start one. 

….I have terrible brows---they are too curly, too thick and ughhh, and I can’t seem to manage them well. I want to learn how to do my own brows and not be too dependent on my threading lady. 

Any tips, suggestions, brow pencil colors and advice that you’ve been given on brows? 

As much as I'm lovin' my new make-up obsession....I'm starting to realize that it doesn't matter how lovely my eyes look; if I've got some jacked up brows, I've wasted my time.


----------



## honeebee (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's a link to Mzreyes brow tutorial.http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=772009#post772009

You should also check out:

Lashonda Banks tutorial on myspace(This is the method I use): http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...9-7f0f01f308bd


----------



## aziajs (Jun 19, 2007)

mzreyes' tutorial is great!  i use a lot of her techniques when doing my brows now.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 19, 2007)

Honestly, you need to start with a good shape to your eyebrows that suits your face and work from there.  I also like to trim my eyebrows but I know some people are against that but I think it really polishes them off.  Then it's all about the technique used to fill them in.

I use a combination of eyeshadow (embark, mystery, espresso) with the MAC 263 angle brush dampened with Fix+ and an eyebrow pencil (spiked) to fill in mine (and let me tell you, mine without all of this aren't great).  Then clear brow set or show-off brow set (both by MAC -- essentially clear mascara which allows the hairs to lay flat and remain neat throughout the day) and then comes my trick of the trade: concealor one to two shades lighter than my skintone (in my case, nw40 or nc42 studio finish concealors -- I switch them up depending on my mood, heh).  I would suggest using a concealor that is a little thick and creamy and not watery or runny as I find that the desired effect isn't really "wow" like with a thicker concealor.  Apply the concealor underneath the brows and blend down into the crease area with a stiff-haired brush (MAC's 242/252 or Sonia Kashuk's conealor brush).  You can also apply above the brows but I rarely do this since concealor just under the brows really set mine off.

But essentially: practice, practice, practice!  Eyebrows really frame the whole face and complete your look.  If they look ugly and disheveled, no matter how well you "beat your face", it's just not going to look good.  At least to me.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 19, 2007)

I've relaxed my brows a few times. Yes, I'm talking about hair relaxer. I placed base around the surrounding skin and applied relaxer to the hairs. They were extremely manageable afterwards.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *?MiCHiE?* 

 
_I've relaxed my brows a few times. Yes, I'm talking about hair relaxer. I placed base around the surrounding skin and applied relaxer to the hairs. They were extremely manageable afterwards._

 
I'm glad I've never suffered from the curly, unruly brows.  I'd be so frustrated because they definitely seem to be a hassle to deal with.  My eyebrows have always been like my hair on my head, straight and extremely well manageable (even without a chemical relaxer) -- thank you, mommy!

But relaxer near the eye area?  Probably not so safe.


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I've relaxed my brows a few times. Yes, I'm talking about hair relaxer. I placed base around the surrounding skin and applied relaxer to the hairs. They were extremely manageable afterwards._

 
IS relaxer even safe i'm wondering?

I have really long and curly eyebrows that doesn't even stay in shape until i got it threaded. I feel its better then waxing and the place i went to is very pofessional yet very affordable. Just a simple 3 dollars and i'm able to maintain the non bushy brows.


----------



## TangoMango (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree with lipshock: practice, practice, practice! 

It took me awhile to get my eyebrows proper, but I'm happy with them. 2 years ago, I got them waxed and this lady royally screwed them up! So make sure it's a shape that suits your face. She had made mine too thin and thin eyebrows do not look good on me! 

For my eyebrows, I like to darkly fill the outer half (where the tail and arch is) with Espresso e/s and lightly fill it in at the front with Espresso e/s. The front of my eyebrows grow upwards, so I trim them. To make them stand out, add a highlighter (like Ricepaper e/s) on the browbone.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 19, 2007)

Get your eyebrows threaded.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Misshopeful24* 

 
_IS relaxer even safe i'm wondering?_

 
In the wrong hands? NO....But it will not harm your brows or your skin if used with caution.


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_In the wrong hands? NO....But it will not harm your brows or your skin if used with caution._

 
of course there are people out there you can't trust, lol.. 

thank goodness i found something SIMPLE and ACCURATE yet painful as hell...Threading... GO TRY IT, its so worth it... first do your research!!!!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 19, 2007)

My published article on brows:

*The Perfect Brow*


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 19, 2007)

Yall are great...I'm gettin' some ideas of how to really perfect my eyes.

I already get them threaded on a regular but I just want to maintain them when I can't go. I get waaay too dependent on my threading lady. And then I usually butcher them myself.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 20, 2007)

My brows are not curly and unruly, they are straight, very sparse and unruly. I've tried Benefits Brow Zings, and different MAC shadows but it's just too much effort in the morning when I'm getting ready in a hurry. The one brow tool I count on above all is is a drug store brand pencil. Prestige brow pencil in Earth Brown is my staple! It sharpens very well, and has its on little brush on the end and its the perfect shade for my skin colour. I bow down before it's holy powers. :notworthy: 

I find that with a good pencil you can create a perfect, sharp, arch and have more control over the overall shape. Sometimes if I have time I will do the outline using the pencil and then fill in with an e/s. I tweeze my own brows (mind you there is not much to tweeze lol) and trim overly long hairs with tiny scissors. I basically follow the instructions that are in The Perfect Brow article that was posted before. This is a link to one of the best brow tutes I've seen!

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42015&highlight=golden+arches


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AfricanaEyes* 

 
_Yall are great...I'm gettin' some ideas of how to really perfect my eyes.

I already get them threaded on a regular but I just want to maintain them when I can't go. I get waaay too dependent on my threading lady. And then I usually butcher them myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How often do you get them threaded? if your eyebrow grows back too soon, i guess following that concelear tutorial may make some sesnse. 

I just play around with mine comb it every now and then and trim the long length to keep it from growing out of shape. as for ingrown hair oh well, is plucking even safe? not that i do that...


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jun 20, 2007)

i love maybellines twin pack of eyebrow pencils.. i get them in black

i brush my eyebrows up n trim them and then i pluck, i had them shaped almost 2 years ago and i just upkeep that myself

highlighter on the browbone does make them pop and look sooo good when they are dark


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 20, 2007)

i was introduced to cork and the 266 brush and the rest has been history.. mainly because i like to bleach my eyebrows and they are naturally thin.. not as filled in... so the powder gives me a softer way to shade those sparse areas... pencils were more harsh and i would use my brow brush afterwards to soften.. i want to get a brow gel and try it to see how i like it. the MA's use it on me all the time, but i never give my face that much drama... but i'm sure it would work wonders for curly and unruly brows!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 20, 2007)

When I get out of the shower with a freshly washed face is when I like to do my shaping.  With my face still moist, I take the thick baby oil and a razor stick and get a basic shape.  I'm careful not to go up too far since I don't want to ruin them.  

Once I'm satisfied with that, I take a cotton ball and astringent and wipe by eyebrows.  I take my brush and brush my eyebrows upwards and trim them and then doward and trim them.  I'm careful not to trim too much because it'll look like there are bald spots.  I only trim the ones that have a slight curl at the end.  

I take my tweezers with my magnified mirror (on the magnified side) and pluck the strays.  I rotate between the magnified side and then the regular side so that I can see how they really look.  

Once I'm ready to do my make up, I take my slanted brush and dip it in Brun e/s and just ever so slightly fill in the beginning and slightly brush through my eyebrows.  This makes them look a little more natural.  I then take Stud Brow pencil and fill them in.  I take the slanted brush again and brush them through.  I top them off with Mac eyebrow wax for all day staying power.  

I always do my eyebrow that is least attractive when bare first when filling them in.  I find that if I do my "good" eyebrow first, it just doesn't work out.  

Another trick, if you mess up with the razor stick, it's not a big deal because the hairs grow back really quickly.  The downside to that is that you have to clean the strays up more frequently.  

HTH


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 23, 2007)

I think if you just pluck out any re-growth every day or every other day you should be able to maintain the shape of your brows when it's been threaded =)
To help keep them in place try putting vaseline on your eyebrows before you go to bed just apply it and stroke your brows outwards toward your ears so they all go in the same direction.

To fill in your brows use the eyebrows liners from MAC, they're fab. I use Lingering for a softer look or Spiked for a darker brow. Use light strokes so it looks natural, if I apply it too heavy I just use the point-tipped blending brush and gently blend the colour & it becomes softer. I used to use Charcoal brown eyeshadow & 266 brush which is also great, I just find the liners are quicker & easier to use & take up less space in my make-up bag!!

Good luck hun


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 25, 2007)

Misshopeful24 said:


> IS relaxer even safe i'm wondering?
> 
> 
> 
> > No.  It's not.


----------



## ohsosparkly (Sep 25, 2007)

What about eyebrow stencils?  I have thinner brows so I'm trying to make them thicker--kinda like the picture on the brow tutorial page.  Any recs for good stencil shapes?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 25, 2007)

MAC's 266 brush is great for doing eyebrows. 

I use Corduroy, but when I need my color retouched, I use Expresso eyeshadow to fill them in.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_MAC's 266 brush is great for doing eyebrows. 

I use Corduroy, but when I need my color retouched, I use Expresso eyeshadow to fill them in._

 
I use the above suggested by FacesbyNiki.  I get my brows professionally waxed. Between waxes I use a tweezer and brow shapers. They are like razors for your brows.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks for this thread....i was just NOT admiring my eyebrows today.  I've been using the concealer trick but my pencil isn't the best...mary kay from my bf's mom.  I'll try some of the products you ladies mentioned....thank u much


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 3, 2008)

Brow gel


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 3, 2008)

My brows are a nice shape and only need clean up hear and there. They are a bit curly if I don't gel them down. I use this dark brown matte shadow from Loreal for my brows. It's just fine.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 11, 2008)

Just bumping.  I want to use some of the info in this thread..


----------

